# Base sizes?



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

As a gamer of 12 years I feel ashamed :blush: that I even have to ask this. But I was looking into getting some resin bases and I can't remember for the life of me what size bases GW uses. You'd think it would be ingrained into my head by now. :headbutt:

So base sizes are: 

Normal Troopers(Guardians) 30mm
Large Troopers(Terminators) 40mm
Monstrous Creatures(Carnifex) 60mm
Small Flying Bases 40mm
Large Flying Bases 60mm

I think those are the right sizes, but like I said, I just can't remember today. Thanks in advance for all the help guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Nearly!

Normal - 25mm
Dreadnought - 65mm


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Where are you getting resin bases from?

Z


----------

